# How to repair the leaking roof



## stole (May 3, 2011)

Big rain yesterday, and I found several leaking spots on the ceiling in the bathroom. Could anybody tell me whether this is caused by a leaking roof? And how to repair it?

I uploaded the pictures to my flickr, and this is the link.

2011-05-03 13.08.56 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

2011-05-03 13.08.38 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


thanks.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 3, 2011)

Without being on the roof I can only guess an improperly installed skylight flashing or a faulty skylight dome, itself. The other leak could be almost anything from damaged shingle, leaking pipe boot flashing to ??? Heck I've even found bullet holes in roofs. 

If you aren't comfortable on the roof, call a roofing contractor to give an estimate. Most usually come by for free and will provide an assessment of what it will take to repair or replace that area.

...oh, and welcome to House Repair Talk!


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 3, 2011)

miniman1 said:


> bullet holes? Where on Earth were you?



You'd be surprised how many bullet holes we've found over the years. People celebrate on New Years, grab the pistol, head outside at midnight, pop off a couple rounds and what goes up, must come down.


----------



## stole (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, oldog. I found the water mark on the ceiling is barely noticable right now. Is it a problem that I have to fix right away? will it get worse over time?



oldog/newtrick said:


> Without being on the roof I can only guess an improperly installed skylight flashing or a faulty skylight dome, itself. The other leak could be almost anything from damaged shingle, leaking pipe boot flashing to ??? Heck I've even found bullet holes in roofs.
> 
> If you aren't comfortable on the roof, call a roofing contractor to give an estimate. Most usually come by for free and will provide an assessment of what it will take to repair or replace that area.
> 
> ...oh, and welcome to House Repair Talk!


----------



## joecaption (May 4, 2011)

Think about the question you just asked. No it's not going to fix it's self and no it's not going to be less work or get any better if you put off fixing it. If you wait plan on replacing the whole ceiling and insulation in the attic and some of the sheathing on the roof may be rotted.


----------



## stole (May 5, 2011)

Can I go on to the roof, find the leaking spot, and use the roof caulk to seal the roof? Is it the right thing to do? Can I walk directly on the roof, or is there anyting I need to pay attention to when walking on the roof?

thanks!


----------



## joecaption (May 5, 2011)

Caulk is almost never the thing to use and fix it right. It will just crack and leak again. When a new roof goes on caulking is never used.
If your not even sure if you can walk on the roof then it really would be best to hire someone to come take a look at this. Your not going to know what to look for how to fix it or where to look. Any real roofer in most cases unless the whole roof needs replacing, will figure it out in a few min. fix it and be gone.
Pictures of the ceiling will do nothing to show us where the roof may be lekaing.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 5, 2011)

stole said:


> Can I go on to the roof, find the leaking spot, and use the roof caulk to seal the roof? Is it the right thing to do? Can I walk directly on the roof, or is there anyting I need to pay attention to when walking on the roof?
> 
> thanks!



Yes, you_ can_ go on the roof, but how steep is it? And what type of roof surface is it?

Roof cement can be used if it is not exposed to UV rays. For exposed caulking I'd recommend a tri-polymer or rubber based caulking NOT SILICONE.

You can walk on most roof surfaces without damage as long as you are careful, wear soft sole shoes.

You also need to pay attention to gravity, it can kill you.


----------



## stole (May 9, 2011)

bought a roof caulk (black) from home depot, and went onto the roof to caulk around the skylight window. Done without breaking my bones. 

The roof caulk is different from silicone, it is more sticky, you have to use miner spirit to wash it off from hands, painfully.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 9, 2011)

stole said:


> bought a roof caulk (black) from home depot, and went onto the roof to caulk around the skylight window. Done without breaking my bones.
> 
> *The roof caulk is different from silicone, it is more sticky, you have to use miner spirit to wash it off from hands, painfully*.



:rofl:

WD40 will work also. Good job, now we'll see what happens when it rains. Did you see anything that looked like it was the leak source?


----------



## stole (May 9, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> :rofl:
> 
> WD40 will work also. Good job, now we'll see what happens when it rains. Did you see anything that looked like it was the leak source?



I had WD40, but I never know it works that way until now. 

Yes, there is a gap between the window and shingles, so I caulked around the window. If it still leaks, at least I know it is not the problem of the skylight window. 

Other than that, I can not find any apparent problems with the shingles.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 10, 2011)

Can you post a pic of the skylight? As Joe said caulking is not a long term fix if it's exposed to UV.


----------



## DIYchick (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a similar issue in my upstairs bathroom. The people I bought the house from installed a skylight in the vaulted ceiling and when it rains really heavy I get a bubble right under the window. Can you please explain what you mean by using WD40 to do a temp repair? Also, what is a more permanent solution? I have a fairly steep pitch on my roof.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 25, 2011)

DIYchick said:


> I have a similar issue in my upstairs bathroom. The people I bought the house from installed a skylight in the vaulted ceiling and when it rains really heavy I get a bubble right under the window. Can you please explain what you mean by using WD40 to do a temp repair? Also, what is a more permanent solution? I have a fairly steep pitch on my roof.



You can use WD-40 to clean roof cement from your hand, fingers and tools after a repair. It is not used to fix a leak.

...and DIYchick, if that is truely you in your avatar I think you will not have any problem getting a roof repair done VERY inexpensively. Heck if you lived closer I'd do it for free just cause you posted it  :banana:


----------



## BridgeMan (Aug 25, 2011)

Rocker, I think the WD40 was mentioned as a product than can be used to remove roofing cement from one's hands, not as part of the repair itself.  The best long-term method for fixing leaks is to find the exact source of water entry, and eliminate it (usually by means of re-directing the flow and closing the entry points).  If your place has a steep pitch, you might consider paying someone to perform the repair, rather than risking a tumble (Ouch hurts!).  Either a professional roofer, or even a skilled handyman with good references.

In the last 40 years, I've installed many skylights, and never had a leak.  But I've inspected dozens of other people's installations (while doing home inspections), many of which did leak.  The common problem with most of the leakers was improper flashing, either at the junction with the roof, or on top of the curb/lightshaft walls.  One classic leaker had absolutely no flashing at all.  The lady living there just accepted it, and lived with empty buckets in her bathroom, ready to catch the deluge every time it rained.


----------



## chrisdev (Aug 26, 2011)

although many reson could be there ..one main reason is that u have installed improper sky light...or it may contain water marks through leakage..


----------

